# Where in the latest FreeBSD 8-RELEASE ports are the mozilla development tools?



## petrus (May 12, 2010)

Trying to build the videolan vlc browser plugin from git, and it requires mozilla-config and mozilla development tools >= 1.9.2.  This was once installed with the firefox (2.0) port.  Which port installs the latest mozilla development tools now?


----------



## SirDice (May 12, 2010)

petrus said:
			
		

> Trying to build the videolan vlc browser plugin from git,


Why?

multimedia/vlc


----------



## petrus (May 12, 2010)

Because the vlc mozilla plugin currently in multimedia/vlc (1.0.6) locks the browser when the webpage unloads, possibly a deadlock in _Destroy().  Hoping it was addressed by vlc 1.2.0. vlc 0.9.10 did not have this issue.  vlc is generally easy to build outside the ports tree... or rather, it _was_ easy to build.


----------



## SIFE (Sep 13, 2010)

just uncheck mozilla plugin and vlc will be built .


----------

